# Louisa had her pups...



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well you know the pf rules. they weren't born at all if there are no pictures! seriously, though, congratulations! interesting comment about two pups from the same litter born on different days. this must actually happen fairly often. i wonder what most breeders do when, say, registering the litter?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not great at photography but here are the boys today. Gaining ounzes so that is good.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Very cute! My GSD came from a litter born over two days The breeder registered them as the day the last pup was born!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY I missed this! CONGRATULATIONS! You gotta post these sweeties in the pictures thread!!!!! We wanna watch em grow!!!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Best wishes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I put them in the Parti thread. I should start a 52 week thread.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

3dogs said:


> I should start a 52 week thread.


Yes, do that!:nod: And *CONGRATULATIONS* on the little bundles of joyfulness!:boy::boy:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Now the girls are 5 weeks.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Adorable!!! I thought they were boys???? Very very cute and curly!


----------

